# Woodworm help needed



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I posted this on a different part of the forum but I figured I'd lob it in here too. I found some cracking bits of driftwood for my planted setup on a beach the other day but they're riddled with woodworm holes. Is it wise to use them? I dont want to infest the house but folk I've spoke to think that if there are holes the beetles have hatched and bored out but is it not possible that there's some still inside waiting to hatch? 
The Mrs has said there's no way I'm baking them in the oven and freezing isn't an option. What can I do?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

can you not put then in the bath in hot water?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Woodworms are the larval stage of a beetle, they eat their way through the wood and the holes are where the adult beetles have eaten their way out and flown away, the larvae only live in and feed on relatively fresh wood, old wood has lost any nutritional value it once had.

So if this is driftwood it's probably going to be pretty old for a start, it's also been soaked in sea water which would kill off the larvae or adult beetles, I'd say it's highly unlikely there's anything still alive in it.

To be absolutely sure you could soak it in boiling water, hot water isn't enough, the water needs to be boiling, and kept boiling for some time.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Graham said:


> Woodworms are the larval stage of a beetle, they eat their way through the wood and the holes are where the adult beetles have eaten their way out and flown away, the larvae only live in and feed on relatively fresh wood, old wood has lost any nutritional value it once had.
> 
> So if this is driftwood it's probably going to be pretty old for a start, it's also been soaked in sea water which would kill off the larvae or adult beetles, I'd say it's highly unlikely there's anything still alive in it.
> 
> To be absolutely sure you could soak it in boiling water, hot water isn't enough, the water needs to be boiling, and kept boiling for some time.


Cheers for this, I just needed a bit of evidence to reassure the wife that our floorboards and furniture weren't going to end up infested to be honest. 
Out of intrest how long would you suggested boiling for by the way?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

10 minutes or so should do it, enough for the wood to heat right through.

I'd say it's highly unlikely that woodworm would be interested in your floorboards or furniture, the timber is probably far too old for one thing, and it's only solid timber that they eat, manufactured board such as MDF, chipboard, ply etc... is completely safe from them.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Graham said:


> 10 minutes or so should do it, enough for the wood to heat right through.
> 
> I'd say it's highly unlikely that woodworm would be interested in your floorboards or furniture, the timber is probably far too old for one thing, and it's only solid timber that they eat, manufactured board such as MDF, chipboard, ply etc... is completely safe from them.


Yeah it's a victorian property so the wood in the flooboards etc is pretty old. The reason she's worried about the furninture is that none of it is MDF, it's all either solid oak or pine. Do they tend to just go for reasobaly new wood?I just want to make sure my little project isn't going to cause more problems than it's worth 

Cheers for the advice, looks I'll be boiling up some wood when I get in from work.........


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Do they tend to just go for reasobaly new wood?


Yes, it needs to be fairly fresh still and with a moderately high moisture content, and they will always go for untreated, unpainted timber first.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Graham said:


> Yes, it needs to be fairly fresh still and with a moderately high moisture content, and they will always go for untreated, unpainted timber first.


 Excellent. Cheers Graham, you've put my mind at rest.


----------

